# 2012 World Duck Calling Contest



## NovaNation (Oct 17, 2007)

Wanting to wish Bret Wannacott best of luck at the WORLDS this year. Bret will be representing Utah this year in Arkansas. Hope to hear you on the live stream budddy but if not blow clean and strong.
NN


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Awesome!! Go Bret!!!!


----------



## coachchris (Dec 5, 2010)

Good luck man, I'm sure you'll tear it up.


----------



## MJ73 (Aug 19, 2012)

What call is he using back there?

Good luck to him as well.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Do your thing buddy, keep it clean!


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

Good luck Bret!


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Thank you. I am looking forward to it.

MJ73, In competition I blow a call made by a good friend of mine, Greg Hood. He is the owner of hoodwink game calls.
The comp call is called a Topcat. Mine was the 4th one made. It is also the call I qualified with.


----------



## Cody Freeman (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey Bret are you going to be able to do any hunting while you are out there? Good luck at that duck dance party and dont forget to check your call for any chunks of ham sandwich... :lol:


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Good luck, Bret!


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

go Bret!


----------



## MJ73 (Aug 19, 2012)

Bret said:


> Thank you. I am looking forward to it.
> 
> MJ73, In competition I blow a call made by a good friend of mine, Greg Hood. He is the owner of hoodwink game calls.
> The comp call is called a Topcat. Mine was the 4th one made. It is also the call I qualified with.


Thank for the reply. Good luck at World's!!


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks again. I am not hunting Cody. I wish I were but that would add a lot of expense and time to an already expensive trip.


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

Good luck Bret!


----------

